# 2011 Mathews Monster Safari



## Dwill

I just checked that bow out! that thing is crazy! if it wasnt $2,100 it would be nice..it has to shoot like 280+ feet per second (just guessin)...i may buy it like the year or two after it comes out so maybe i can get it around 1,000


----------



## hoytarcherygal

haha ignition kid...if you dont like a $1,000 price tag i dare you to look at an olympic recurve set up! lol


----------



## Irish66

It had better be able to drive me to my hunting spots too for that price!!!!!!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal

haha i wish my bow could drive arrows itno the ten ring. for what it costs it should be able to do everything but cook! lol


----------



## hoytarcherygal

*price*

haha i wish my bow could drive arrows itno the ten ring. for what it costs it should be able to do everything but cook! lol


----------



## N7709K

it has a 5" brace so its fast... guessing ibo around 365-370

Price doesn't matter so much.... all bows now a days for the most part are a grand and then you put a grand into accessories for it.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

It may be fast but so is every other bow now. I think its gonna sell like the Carbon Matrix did. You'll get a few people here and there that buy it but for $2,100 i just don't see anything about that makes it worth close to that. At least the Matrix was the first GOOD carbon riser bow. The safari looks like its just a fancier, faster version of the Triumph.


----------



## countryboy173

Its a Monster XLR8 with a cool new look and a big ol price tag


----------



## Robinhooder3

countryboy173 said:


> Its a Monster XLR8 with a cool new look and a big ol price tag


yea, it looks like a monster xlr8 (and why did mathews have to go with leet speak for naming their bows?) had a baby with a waffle bow. In my person very humble opinion (again I know I'm biased against mathews, so what, crucify me lol) this will more than likely end up being more Mathews hype IE: they claim to have invented the wheel while ignoring any real development or progressing further than a different look. To see evidence of this, when is the last time they came out with a new target bow? Of course I could be wrong. and what on earth makes them think that can charge almost double normal price? That riser better be made out of gold.


----------



## Robinhooder3

hoytarcherygal said:


> haha ignition kid...if you dont like a $1,000 price tag i dare you to look at an olympic recurve set up! lol


believe me, compounds are more expensive than recurves lol.


----------



## Robinhooder3

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> It may be fast but so is every other bow now. I think its gonna sell like the Carbon Matrix did. You'll get a few people here and there that buy it but for $2,100 i just don't see anything about that makes it worth close to that. At least the Matrix was the first GOOD carbon riser bow. The safari looks like its just a fancier, faster version of the Triumph.


The matrix was only about $1,000


----------



## hoytarcherygal

my olympic target recurve which is on the lower end of the pice mainly because we found good deals is about 2grand!


Robinhooder3 said:


> believe me, compounds are more expensive than recurves lol.


----------



## 4hArcher

Robinhooder3 said:


> The matrix was only about $1,000


I think it was more like 1400-1600.


----------



## N7709K

Robinhooder3 said:


> The matrix was only about $1,000


Where you see that? all of them i've seen have been $1600



Robinhooder3 said:


> believe me, compounds are more expensive than recurves lol.


they are semi equal with a slightly higher price to recurves... not to mention the amount that it takes to get arrows tuned to a recurve


----------



## hoytarcherygal

ya plus all the time it takes to get good at shooting them lol! 





> they are semi equal with a slightly higher price to recurves... not to mention the amount that it takes to get arrows tuned to a recurve


----------



## Ignition kid

The reason it is that much I believe is the honey comb core technology, I guess the riser is partly made of honeycombs, hopefully not the cereal.
So now we have waffles and honey comb cereal. LOL


----------



## hoytarcherygal

lol....i would hope its not the ceral that would be very interesting lol


----------



## 4hArcher

Ignition kid said:


> The reason it is that much I believe is the honey comb core technology, I guess the riser is partly made of honeycombs, hopefully not the cereal.
> So now we have waffles and honey comb cereal. LOL


Yep now they have waffles and honey combs, do they even realize what their doing? Maybe next year they will come out with a cheerio model. LOL


----------



## skulzhead

i like the cam style with the "honey comb cereal" look........... but i think a little pricey $2,100


----------



## curvaceous

UGLY UGLY , UGLY , UGLY , PIG UGLY , UGLY UNBELIEVABLY UGLY , UGLY , UGLY , UG-ER-LY , Give me a matrix any day of the week , and have some cash left over to set it up with some good stuff , oh did i mention the mathews SAFUGLY is ugly ?


----------



## curvaceous

New for 2012 , the mathews " lucky charm "


----------



## skulzhead

i think the matrix looks like a giant terd and why do you think its ugly


----------



## skulzhead

curvaceous said:


> New for 2012 , the mathews " lucky charm "


hahahahahhahahahahahahaha that would be funny


----------



## 4hArcher

skulzhead said:


> i think the matrix looks like a giant terd and why do you think its ugly


the matrix looks a lot better than this new honey comb thing.


----------



## 4hArcher

curvaceous said:


> new for 2012 , the mathews " lucky charm "


lol


----------



## Robinhooder3

hoytarcherygal said:


> my olympic target recurve which is on the lower end of the pice mainly because we found good deals is about 2grand!


I thought that recurves and compounds used very similar equipment and the bows cost similar amounts. Everything besides my arrows are top of the line and it costs about $2,500 for everything *USED*



N7709K said:


> Where you see that? all of them i've seen have been $1600


hmm, I thought our shop was selling them for about 1,200. (that still isn't even close to how expensive the new mathews is.



N7709K said:


> they are semi equal with a slightly higher price to recurves... not to mention the amount that it takes to get arrows tuned to a recurve


but compounds have more components to them IE: cams, cables etc. 



Ignition kid said:


> The reason it is that much I believe is the honey comb core technology, I guess the riser is partly made of honeycombs, hopefully not the cereal.
> So now we have waffles and honey comb cereal. LOL


Charging THAT much just for a slightly different riser cutout is still ridiculous. It looks really similar to the z7 (besides, I would be willing to bet money that hoyt's tec risers are still stiffer)


----------



## hoytarcherygal

depends on the level of recurve u have. and i was just counting what physically went on the bow and nothing else compounds may have more components but what we do have takes a while to get it up to par and i have seen some pretty decked out recurves


----------



## Robinhooder3

hoytarcherygal said:


> depends on the level of recurve u have. and i was just counting what physically went on the bow and nothing else compounds may have more components but what we do have takes a while to get it up to par and i have seen some pretty decked out recurves


oh well yea, the accessories are almost identical.


----------



## Ignition kid

curvaceous said:


> UGLY UGLY , UGLY , UGLY , PIG UGLY , UGLY UNBELIEVABLY UGLY , UGLY , UGLY , UG-ER-LY , Give me a matrix any day of the week , and have some cash left over to set it up with some good stuff , oh did i mention the mathews SAFUGLY is ugly ?


Well that's what everyone said about the Mathews Z7 and look how great that bow turned out, really great! So I wouldn't start saying things like that, I bet it may look better in person just like the Z7 does.


----------



## Ignition kid

skulzhead said:


> i think the matrix looks like a giant terd and why do you think its ugly


ya I've flushed terds that look better than that!LOL


----------



## Ignition kid

Robinhooder3 said:


> oh well yea, the accessories are almost identical.


allright just drop the whole recurve thing, that's not what this thread was about, if you want you can post a thread about it if it's that necessary


----------



## PArcheryhunter

Nice looking bow just too expensive for me.


----------



## Ignition kid

PArcheryhunter said:


> Nice looking bow just too expensive for me.


I agree, way too much for my taste.


----------



## 4hArcher

Even though it looks like something I'd eat for breakfast, I actually like it.


----------



## N7709K

monster safari looks way better than the z7... I'll shoot one when they hit the stores, maybe its worth it, maybe its not.

My dad has instilled in me that something that is used as a tool (in this case a bow, a tool in harvesting game and winning trophies) can be justified. Tools always have a place, but in this case this "tool" will be outdated in 3yrs


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> monster safari looks way better than the z7... I'll shoot one when they hit the stores, maybe its worth it, maybe its not.
> 
> My dad has instilled in me that something that is used as a tool (in this case a bow, a tool in harvesting game and winning trophies) can be justified. Tools always have a place, but in this case this "tool" will be outdated in 3yrs


 Ya that's how it always is, ya the Z7 may be Mathews best selling bow ever, but in 3 years or so, it will be outdated and everyone will go and buy next years latest and greatest whatever it may be that Mathews dishes out along with their new Monster, but not me, I extremely like my Z7, it may not be the best looking, but it sure does shoot good imho and I don't have the money to be buying a million bows at once and trading them in almost every year, I have things I NEED to get, like a vehicle since I can drive now and when I turn 16 I will want my own vehicle, and our church is having a mission trip next late summer so I need to save up for that, and what about when I am 18-20 years old and I move out of the house, and even get married, I can't be buying all kinds of things because I will have bills to pay and a job to do, and most importantly to me is that archery/bowhunting isn't everything. Ya, I really like to shoot bows and bowhunt, the best outdoor activity that I can think of, but it's not my number 1 priority, God and obeying God and serving Him with all of my everything is the most important to me, and if that means I have to hunt/fish/shoot less than so be it, but so far I haven't had to do any of that less, God is before anything in my life.


----------



## Questie

4hArcher said:


> Yep now they have waffles and honey combs, do they even realize what their doing? Maybe next year they will come out with a cheerio model. LOL


If they came out with a bacon model, I would pay twice the price of the bow I have now for it


----------



## hoytarcherygal

just saw pics of that u guys r talking about i think it looks pretty cool


----------



## skulzhead

the reason it is so pricey is because it is made out of a carbon rise and limbs


----------



## Robinhooder3

skulzhead said:


> the reason it is so pricey is because it is made out of a carbon rise and limbs


I didn't see that in the description (unless you are talking about the matrix) and even if it is, it is still WAY more expensive than hoyt's carbon bow.


----------



## skulzhead

ya i was talking about the matrix sorry i wasnt so clear.......... and 2100 for a carbon bow is outrageous


----------



## cali hunter

i want to see a picture where can i look or can somebody post up a link? thanks!


----------



## Dwill

Go to this link:

http://mathewsinc.com/mathews-bows-13312-44-ViewProduct-1521-324.asp


----------



## bigbulls10

this bow better be my personal butler for that price! mathews bows are expensive because they use carbon composite limbs. carbon composite is just a fancy word for carbon mutt:dog1:


----------



## truetexan#1

wow if you bought the z7 and the safari then threw in some milk and a pop tart you'd have a pretty good breakfast


----------



## Ignition kid

truetexan#1 said:


> wow if you bought the z7 and the safari then threw in some milk and a pop tart you'd have a pretty good breakfast


ya, you sure would!


----------



## need-a-bow

hoytarcherygal said:


> lol....i would hope its not the ceral that would be very interesting lol


Then you might leave your bow for a second and a deer comes up and eats it


----------



## hoytarcherygal

hhaha ya...maybe we should all have a decoy bow made out of ceral then! lol


need-a-bow said:


> Then you might leave your bow for a second and a deer comes up and eats it


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

Robinhooder3 said:


> believe me, compounds are more expensive than recurves lol.


hate to break it to ya budo but if i payed msrp for my bow with accessories it would have cost over $4g. Recurves are almost always more expensive...


----------



## skulzhead

recurves are becoming more and more complex( fiberglass limbs and carbon risers)


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

'Dave Watson's Voice-new for 2012 Mathews Safari TonyT Edition featuring Mathews new Frosty Flaked riser and limb technologies. This bow is not good its GREAT!


----------



## skulzhead

i dont care for Dave Watson after what he did on Mathews TV


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

skulzhead said:


> i dont care for Dave Watson after what he did on Mathews TV


 me either hes not a hunter hes a walking info commercial lol


----------



## skulzhead

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> me either hes not a hunter hes a walking info commercial lol


that and one of his shows they had a bad shot on deer and it was a 10 point clearly. then when they showed the deer it was a 8 point


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

skulzhead said:


> that and one of his shows they had a bad shot on deer and it was a 10 point clearly. then when they showed the deer it was a 8 point


 typical bs from that show. I watched it once where they were hunting moose and the guide called it into him just out of sight and he jumped and climbed up into a treestand and the guide went behind a tree calling him in the last 10yards and Watson shot it with a bow. Then he said he was stoked as it was his first Moose out of a treestand. I was like really??? That don;t count lol


----------



## DeadAim91

Haha I have to agree recurves are much more expensive. Anyways on topic, I would never pay that much for a compound like that. If it hits the X and kills a deer I am more then happy. Who cares of your bow had some honey comb design, or is made out of carbon what matters is that it hits well and the shooter is happy with it. We all know the guy who buys one just to prove he has the money to do it, but then again I think we can all agree that nobody really likes those people.


----------



## hoytarcherygal

True that!!!!


xcreekarchery1 said:


> hate to break it to ya budo but if i payed msrp for my bow with accessories it would have cost over $4g. Recurves are almost always more expensive...


----------



## hoytarcherygal

agreed. You dont need the latest and greatest to shoot good all you really need is good solid form. Yes, good equipment is helpful but its not everything!


DeadAim91 said:


> Haha I have to agree recurves are much more expensive. Anyways on topic, I would never pay that much for a compound like that. If it hits the X and kills a deer I am more then happy. Who cares of your bow had some honey comb design, or is made out of carbon what matters is that it hits well and the shooter is happy with it. We all know the guy who buys one just to prove he has the money to do it, but then again I think we can all agree that nobody really likes those people.


----------



## nonamebob

i think the bow is bad azz, but at $2100 it not worth it, but do really think this is the flagship bow, i mean last time "safari" was in the name it had 100# limbs:no:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

curvaceous said:


> New for 2012 , the mathews " lucky charm "




haha nice!!!


----------



## camofreak

N7709K said:


> it has a 5" brace so its fast... guessing ibo around 365-370
> 
> Price doesn't matter so much.... all bows now a days for the most part are a grand and then you put a grand into accessories for it.


Dang bro!! That's crazy, I'm pretty sure It does ibo around there.. Were did you find out it had a 5inch brace height??


----------



## Prizz23

Any one else feel that archery is starting to become a rich man's sport? I just have a very very hard justfying $2000+ for a bow, i thought the matrix was overboard but i think this is nuts personally. For 2k i could have a tricked out top of the line rifle (yes i said rifle on a archery sight) with nice european optics. I don't care how much a bow costs its still a bow and your still limited by the short range of a bow. And expensive equipment never makes up for time on the line practicing.


----------



## Ignition kid

Prizz23 said:


> Any one else feel that archery is starting to become a rich man's sport? I just have a very very hard justfying $2000+ for a bow, i thought the matrix was overboard but i think this is nuts personally. For 2k i could have a tricked out top of the line rifle (yes i said rifle on a archery sight) with nice european optics. I don't care how much a bow costs its still a bow and your still limited by the short range of a bow. And expensive equipment never makes up for time on the line practicing.


ya if bows start becoming more and more expensive if I want that certain bow I will wait a couple years or so and buy one used, I couldn't get over how my Z7 with a $130 sight and tax costs me $940 and that was in Georgia where the bow without tax is $740, tells you how the government ripps you off and how rediculous bow companies are now with their prices even though it doesn't cost them much more to make them then it did before.
And that's not including accessories which are anywhere from $250-$500 of accessories.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

I'm sure this is not their flagship bow


----------



## Ignition kid

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> I'm sure this is not their flagship bow


 no the Monsters never are, their fl;agship bow will be out sometime in the beginning of November usually.


----------



## hoytarcherygal

Expensive equpiment does not make up for the lack of practice, but i would be lying to say that good equipment doesnt help because it does. I shoot an olympic recurve and can shoot 77 yards accuratly. In my opinion you are only limited range wise to what you allow your self to be limited to! 


> Originally Posted by Prizz23
> Any one else feel that archery is starting to become a rich man's sport? I just have a very very hard justfying $2000+ for a bow, i thought the matrix was overboard but i think this is nuts personally. For 2k i could have a tricked out top of the line rifle (yes i said rifle on a archery sight) with nice european optics. I don't care how much a bow costs its still a bow and your still limited by the short range of a bow. And expensive equipment never makes up for time on the line practicing.


----------



## N7709K

Prizz23 said:


> Any one else feel that archery is starting to become a rich man's sport? I just have a very very hard justfying $2000+ for a bow, i thought the matrix was overboard but i think this is nuts personally. For 2k i could have a tricked out top of the line rifle (yes i said rifle on a archery sight) with nice european optics. I don't care how much a bow costs its still a bow and your still limited by the short range of a bow. And expensive equipment never makes up for time on the line practicing.


Where you finding top shelf rifle setups for 2k? Let me know cause I'll come get a couple...

When top shelf optics are 2k I'm a little skeptical


----------



## Dwill

My dad just bought a tompson center encore pro for 625 and a 250 dollar Nikon Prostaff scope! (which is better than any simmons and swaroski as far as clarity, and they have an awesome warranty) And that setup is only 875 dollars..Both are top if the line products and extremely accurate..


----------



## hoffman80

i believe this bow has 70-85 lb limbs and shoots a 450 gr arrow at 345 fps, at 85lbs and 30in draw....but dont quote me, just heresay


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Where you finding top shelf rifle setups for 2k? Let me know cause I'll come get a couple...
> 
> When top shelf optics are 2k I'm a little skeptical


 Hey to me any Ruger model 77 is a good rifle, I have a 7mm-08 (not the 7mm mag, a 7mm-08 is a 7mm mag bullet in a .308 case that is trimmed down) that is the compact version with a 16.5" barrel and we reload bullets for it and at 100 yards in the Lead Slead 2 shots were touching and the 3rd was maybe 1/4" off, and the Ruger No. 1 single shots are superb rifles and extremely accurrate and you can't ever go wrong with Remington Model 700 and any of those rifles topped with a Leupold VX-1 to VX-3 is very very good.


----------



## Ignition kid

Dwill said:


> My dad just bought a tompson center encore pro for 625 and a 250 dollar Nikon Prostaff scope! (which is better than any simmons and swaroski as far as clarity, and they have an awesome warranty) And that setup is only 875 dollars..Both are top if the line products and extremely accurate..


I and my dad never cared for the Pro staff Nikons, it seemed they didn't have a big field of view, but to me and my Dad, the Leupold VX-1 is one of the best scopes you can get and for the money they can't be beat, and Redfield is pretty good as well. Now the Nikon Monarch on the other hand is pretty good as well.


----------



## Questie

Prizz23 said:


> Any one else feel that archery is starting to become a rich man's sport? I just have a very very hard justfying $2000+ for a bow, i thought the matrix was overboard but i think this is nuts personally. For 2k i could have a tricked out top of the line rifle (yes i said rifle on a archery sight) with nice european optics. I don't care how much a bow costs its still a bow and your still limited by the short range of a bow. And expensive equipment never makes up for time on the line practicing.


:amen:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Robinhooder3 said:


> I thought that recurves and compounds used very similar equipment and the bows cost similar amounts. Everything besides my arrows are top of the line and it costs about $2,500 for everything *USED*


$2500?! my new target setup i just got was only like 1500. $780-bow, $60-rest, $200-stabs, i got my sight for a huge steal-$220.


----------



## Dwill

Ignition kid said:


> I and my dad never cared for the Pro staff Nikons, it seemed they didn't have a big field of view, but to me and my Dad, the Leupold VX-1 is one of the best scopes you can get and for the money they can't be beat, and Redfield is pretty good as well. Now the Nikon Monarch on the other hand is pretty good as well.


I didnt like the Monarch.. Its too expensive whenver there are other scopes as good if not better for half the price...but I've never really used a Leupold, but i have a really nice simmons on my 270


----------



## N7709K

Dwill said:


> My dad just bought a tompson center encore pro for 625 and a 250 dollar Nikon Prostaff scope! (which is better than any simmons and swaroski as far as clarity, and they have an awesome warranty) And that setup is only 875 dollars..Both are top if the line products and extremely accurate..


Not to rain on your parade but tc isn't top of the line.. not even close

As far as optics go, everyone has their preference but imo swarovski is the mark to beat



Ignition kid said:


> Hey to me any Ruger model 77 is a good rifle, I have a 7mm-08 (not the 7mm mag, a 7mm-08 is a 7mm mag bullet in a .308 case that is trimmed down) that is the compact version with a 16.5" barrel and we reload bullets for it and at 100 yards in the Lead Slead 2 shots were touching and the 3rd was maybe 1/4" off, and the Ruger No. 1 single shots are superb rifles and extremely accurrate and you can't ever go wrong with Remington Model 700 and any of those rifles topped with a Leupold VX-1 to VX-3 is very very good.


Rugers are towards the top, but still fall short.. a 7mm08 is just a little flatter shooting 308, both are good calibers but i'll stick to long action. I have a cheap savage that gets the job done but is far from top of the line.. at 100yds prone shooting off my pack with 150gr rem factory corelokt psp's it'll print inch 3shot groups all day... 

Top of the line rifles cost 3k on average for a true top of the line, doesn't mean that others aren't good or shoot just as well, but they aren't top of the line.


----------



## Dwill

N7709K
For the average person a TC is one of the best for the price IMO along with Remington 700 and Savage is good too...but unless your filthy rich then you cant afford a 3K dollar gun with a 3K dollar scope..its not worth it whenever i can take a 800 dollar setup and shoot as good as you(if not better, idk your skill but i know how good i am) when your shooting a 6K dollar setup


----------



## N7709K

Dwill said:


> N7709K
> For the average person a TC is one of the best for the price IMO along with Remington 700 and Savage is good too...but unless your filthy rich then you cant afford a 3K dollar gun with a 3K dollar scope..its not worth it whenever i can take a 800 dollar setup and shoot as good as you(if not better, idk your skill but i know how good i am) when your shooting a 6K dollar setup


Did i say they were not good rifles? no.. remington make very good product, if it didn't the military wouldn't use them as the training rifle for snipers... i said they were not top shelf.

guns are tools... plain and simple. They need to do their job every time the trigger is pulled and they need to hit what they are aimed at. Any rifle in the hands of a capable shooter will shoot just fine, but a top of the line $3000 rifle will shoot better. A gun however is only as good as the shooter and the sights, in this case optics. I see it as a one time purchase, so i would rather spend the money once. case in point, this next fall if i make enough for the whole nine yards, i'm going to have my uncle track my down/build me a rifle that will shoot well enough i could compete if i so choose, i'm planning on dropping 5-6k for the works. the catch is, the rifle has to shoot moa at a grand, take any weather i can put it though, go bang every time i pull the trigger, and be either 308 or 7.62x51mm


you may be able to out shoot me, maybe not.. back when i used to burn through lots of ammo i could shoot beer bottles all day long at 100yds with my .22 open sights... right now, i'll take the 1" groups my rifle prints shooting prone off a bag or 3" groups off hand on 2x mag (personally i can't stand people who practice shooting with a led sled or what not... if the gun kicks too much to shoot, then you shouldn't be shooting it, imo... besides you need to know how the gun handles and balances)


----------



## truetexan#1

ive got a model seven remington and im happy with it but unless your a competition shooter or really really like big game hunting you dont need a 5000 dollar rifle


----------



## Ignition kid

Now I've compared a Leupold to a Swarovski in hunting situations and there isn't much difference in them, just because it costs alot doesn't mean it's "better" than the other, ya a regular Ruger or Remington may not be the best of the best but they sure as heck are good shooting along with any Savage bolt action. And I'm not saying the 7mm-8 is the optimum choice caliber but for deer and hogs it is one heck of a caliber that is becoming more and more popular. Now if I went elk hunting, I would go with something with a little heavier bullet and more speed such as a 7mm mag. or a .300 preferabbly a .325 Win. Short Mag. which is you look at the ballistsics on it it is one heck of a rifle that kicks no harder than a .270, my grandfather thatr elk hunts now uses a .325 short mag and he shot a cow elk at 460 something yards and the bullet went clean through her and he shoots that gun accurrately out to 700+ yards which he has taken those kind of shots and killed elk out that far with.
And ya there may be better rifles than my Ruger, but at 100 yards (ya they may be reloads but so) with 2 bullets touching and another that may be 1/8th of an inch off from the others is very good especially with a standard barrel that is only 16.5" long is very good, and a target or heavier barrel is only an advantage after so many shots when the barrel starts to get real hot after so many shots which was the problem with the Browning a-bolts in short mag calibers such as a .270sm or .300 short mag because after 3 or 4 shots the barrel would get too hot (instead of lightening up other things to make it lighter they reduced some of the actual thickness of the barrel) so the first 2 shots would be dead on while the others would be off by some which is why my Dad nor I have any short mags any more in the A-bolt style.


N7709K said:


> Not to rain on your parade but tc isn't top of the line.. not even close
> 
> As far as optics go, everyone has their preference but imo swarovski is the mark to beat
> 
> 
> 
> Rugers are towards the top, but still fall short.. a 7mm08 is just a little flatter shooting 308, both are good calibers but i'll stick to long action. I have a cheap savage that gets the job done but is far from top of the line.. at 100yds prone shooting off my pack with 150gr rem factory corelokt psp's it'll print inch 3shot groups all day...
> 
> Top of the line rifles cost 3k on average for a true top of the line, doesn't mean that others aren't good or shoot just as well, but they aren't top of the line.


----------



## Ignition kid

Actually have you ever used a lead slead, I sounded like you before I used one and I though the same thing, but they are very nice to use if you are shooting a bunch of rounds so you don't kill your shoulder by shooting so many rounds, so try one first before you start bashing the product. Ya I can definitely handle my rifles well and resist the recoil but the Lead Sled is very nice to have if you are going through a load of rounds.


N7709K said:


> Did i say they were not good rifles? no.. remington make very good product, if it didn't the military wouldn't use them as the training rifle for snipers... i said they were not top shelf.
> 
> guns are tools... plain and simple. They need to do their job every time the trigger is pulled and they need to hit what they are aimed at. Any rifle in the hands of a capable shooter will shoot just fine, but a top of the line $3000 rifle will shoot better. A gun however is only as good as the shooter and the sights, in this case optics. I see it as a one time purchase, so i would rather spend the money once. case in point, this next fall if i make enough for the whole nine yards, i'm going to have my uncle track my down/build me a rifle that will shoot well enough i could compete if i so choose, i'm planning on dropping 5-6k for the works. the catch is, the rifle has to shoot moa at a grand, take any weather i can put it though, go bang every time i pull the trigger, and be either 308 or 7.62x51mm
> 
> 
> you may be able to out shoot me, maybe not.. back when i used to burn through lots of ammo i could shoot beer bottles all day long at 100yds with my .22 open sights... right now, i'll take the 1" groups my rifle prints shooting prone off a bag or 3" groups off hand on 2x mag (personally i can't stand people who practice shooting with a led sled or what not... if the gun kicks too much to shoot, then you shouldn't be shooting it, imo... besides you need to know how the gun handles and balances)


----------



## N7709K

Here's how i see it.. if you need a led sled because of recoil your way over gunned.... I've burned through hundred of 12gauge rounds(slugs, 3" duck mags, buckshot, target loads) 308, 30-06, and lots of other stuff.. i've only found one thing i don't like shooting and those are turkey loads.

There are lots more factors that come into play when you don't have a led sled to shoot from, you need to worry about breathing more, heart beat, slightest movements...


----------



## Dwill

Lets stop arguing about guns..its a each to its own type thing.. i can shoot 4'' groups with iron sight at 100 yrds with my 30-30 and can sometimes clip holes with my 270 with a scope..i personally like my 270 because where i live not many shots are over 200 yrd and its flat out to there but if i lived out west yes i would want a 308 or 300 or something..and scopes differs on each person because all of our eyes are different so end of story you like what you like.. i'd perfer not to spend that kind of money on a rifle (or bow for that fact) when i can spend much less and it be perfect for what i need it for... my 270 is over 20 years old and its shoots like it was made yesterday..its a remington pump 270 forgot the model and dont wanna get up and go look lol but if you want a top of the line rifle more power to you but mine hasnt failed me yet or my dad (he had it first)


----------



## Ignition kid

ya I understand I'm not brain dead when it comes to guns, I know more than just bows as well, and that's your opinon on the lead sled, ya I can completely handle my rifle, it's just that the lead sled is nice to use for a while, because every time I go out and shoot doesn't mean I can't use the lead sled just because,
and ya, turkey loads aren't very friendly in the recoil department but you don't ever pay any notice to it when a turkey walks out in front of you and you shoot it.
But ya I know what you're talking about I understand and I know all of the factors that come into play in the real world situations.
Anyways let's quit talking about guns and what not this is an archery forum and this thread is titles under the Mathews Monster Safari.


N7709K said:


> Here's how i see it.. if you need a led sled because of recoil your way over gunned.... I've burned through hundred of 12gauge rounds(slugs, 3" duck mags, buckshot, target loads) 308, 30-06, and lots of other stuff.. i've only found one thing i don't like shooting and those are turkey loads.
> 
> There are lots more factors that come into play when you don't have a led sled to shoot from, you need to worry about breathing more, heart beat, slightest movements...


----------



## Ignition kid

oh ya some of them olde rifles shoot just as good if not even better than the newer ones it's just that you have to take really good care of your guns, cleaning them and what not after you shoot and what not, the shotgun I use for trap is a Winchester Model 12 that is my great grandmother's and it has to be 60 years old at the least, but the barrel has been reblued and it has a new stock on it but it shoots like a dream.


Dwill said:


> Lets stop arguing about guns..its a each to its own type thing.. i can shoot 4'' groups with iron sight at 100 yrds with my 30-30 and can sometimes clip holes with my 270 with a scope..i personally like my 270 because where i live not many shots are over 200 yrd and its flat out to there but if i lived out west yes i would want a 308 or 300 or something..and scopes differs on each person because all of our eyes are different so end of story you like what you like.. i'd perfer not to spend that kind of money on a rifle (or bow for that fact) when i can spend much less and it be perfect for what i need it for... my 270 is over 20 years old and its shoots like it was made yesterday..its a remington pump 270 forgot the model and dont wanna get up and go look lol but if you want a top of the line rifle more power to you but mine hasnt failed me yet or my dad (he had it first)


----------



## Dwill

We havent replaced anything on that gun..my dad got it when he was 16 and he's 38 so its preetty old but it shoots so good..he used to use it dog huntin..it has killed a many a whitetails..we killed 9 with it this past season


----------



## Ignition kid

Dwill said:


> We havent replaced anything on that gun..my dad got it when he was 16 and he's 38 so its preetty old but it shoots so good..he used to use it dog huntin..it has killed a many a whitetails..we killed 9 with it this past season


 ya my dad still has his Browning BLR lever action 7mm-08 and it shoots like a dream. and he has had it since he was about my age and he is 37 now and I'm 15.


----------



## N7709K

My pops has a blr too, .308 and from the 80's... thats my favorite gun to shoot


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> My pops has a blr too, .308 and from the 80's... thats my favorite gun to shoot


Ya I've shot my dad's blr, but I quit shooting it after I had an incident with it. I had a friend come hog hunting with us and we gave him my dad's blr to shoot hogs with it and after the hunt he left the hammer cocked back and the hammer is really wide on his and has a 2 position for the end of the hammer, the first time I un-cocked it very easily just like any lever action or revolver, but when we went out hunting the next evening when I did the actions, as I was leting up he hammer it slipped out from under my thumb and went off and it scared me terribly but it was just because of the hammer being too wide for me but every other regulkar lever action like a marlin or whatever is perfectly fine for me as well as my single action revolvers.


----------



## Dwill

Ignition kid said:


> Ya I've shot my dad's blr, but I quit shooting it after I had an incident with it. I had a friend come hog hunting with us and we gave him my dad's blr to shoot hogs with it and after the hunt he left the hammer cocked back and the hammer is really wide on his and has a 2 position for the end of the hammer, the first time I un-cocked it very easily just like any lever action or revolver, but when we went out hunting the next evening when I did the actions, as I was leting up he hammer it slipped out from under my thumb and went off and it scared me terribly but it was just because of the hammer being too wide for me but every other regulkar lever action like a marlin or whatever is perfectly fine for me as well as my single action revolvers.


never done that before but im sure it would scare the crap out of me


----------



## kegan

Wow. Lots of money people are pretty much throwing away here. Guns bows, everything. My brother got his .30-30 for about $200 used. Beauty of a gun. I'm building hunting hybrid bows that will outshoot $700+ bows. Heck, even my selfbows are more than enough for a real hunter!

As for bows, $2,100 is a bit rediculous. But I'm a bowhunter, and a builder, so of course my opinion will be skewed though! That looks like a nice bow, but without specs I'm not sure what to think about it.


----------



## Ignition kid

ya it's definitely way too much $$ for my blood.


kegan said:


> Wow. Lots of money people are pretty much throwing away here. Guns bows, everything. My brother got his .30-30 for about $200 used. Beauty of a gun. I'm building hunting hybrid bows that will outshoot $700+ bows. Heck, even my selfbows are more than enough for a real hunter!
> 
> As for bows, $2,100 is a bit rediculous. But I'm a bowhunter, and a builder, so of course my opinion will be skewed though! That looks like a nice bow, but without specs I'm not sure what to think about it.


----------



## BowBoy78

hoytarcherygal said:


> haha i wish my bow could drive arrows itno the ten ring. for what it costs it should be able to do everything but cook! lol


hahah exactly... it oughta go pull the arrows for you too...


----------



## studdgage

From my understanding the riser is suppose to be titanium thats why it is so high. Our hoyte dealer actually sold i think he said 60 some where around 60 hoyte carbon matrix you will be suprised how much money people will spend to have the latest and greatest carbon bow or some crap lol.


HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> It may be fast but so is every other bow now. I think its gonna sell like the Carbon Matrix did. You'll get a few people here and there that buy it but for $2,100 i just don't see anything about that makes it worth close to that. At least the Matrix was the first GOOD carbon riser bow. The safari looks like its just a fancier, faster version of the Triumph.


----------



## jaho

A 30-30 is a really good round for deer my dad has been hunting with one his whole life and has never had a deer get away and all of the deer i have shot with it havent took a step.


kegan said:


> Wow. Lots of money people are pretty much throwing away here. Guns bows, everything. My brother got his .30-30 for about $200 used. Beauty of a gun. I'm building hunting hybrid bows that will outshoot $700+ bows. Heck, even my selfbows are more than enough for a real hunter!
> 
> As for bows, $2,100 is a bit rediculous. But I'm a bowhunter, and a builder, so of course my opinion will be skewed though! That looks like a nice bow, but without specs I'm not sure what to think about it.


----------



## outdoorsman3

that bow better cook me dinner and do my laundry for that price, im sure the z7 extreme is better


----------



## corpralbarn

Ill Just stick to my shotgun.


----------



## huntergal111

Dwill said:


> I just checked that bow out! that thing is crazy! if it wasnt $2,100 it would be nice..it has to shoot like 280+ feet per second (just guessin)...i may buy it like the year or two after it comes out so maybe i can get it around 1,000


Oh it get's 340+ at least.



Robinhooder3 said:


> yea, it looks like a monster xlr8 (and why did mathews have to go with leet speak for naming their bows?) had a baby with a waffle bow. In my person very humble opinion (again I know I'm biased against mathews, so what, crucify me lol) this will more than likely end up being more Mathews hype IE: they claim to have invented the wheel while ignoring any real development or progressing further than a different look. To see evidence of this, when is the last time they came out with a new target bow? Of course I could be wrong. and what on earth makes them think that can charge almost double normal price? That riser better be made out of gold.


the reason it looks like that is because they took a lot out of the riser to make it lighter, because it was made especially for the guys who are going to africa or on a safari or something that they need speed and high poundage and lightness for, if they are going to be walking or anything all day they need a light bow. and plus if the guy can afford to go on a safari I think he can pay that much for a good bow. granted they aren't going to be selling a ton of them just because of the 70#-85# limbs but there's definitely a reason it is $2100. mathews wouldn't jack up the price just because they could. it takes a ton of machining to get the honeycomb into the riser and cams too. plus it comes with a focus grip, dead end string stop and the harmonic stabilizer.
Uh,,,, they just came out with a new target bow last year, the Triumph. and then this year they re-introduced the Apex and Apex 7 which aren't technically new but whatever, so they did come out with a new target bow lately.



Ignition kid said:


> The reason it is that much I believe is the honey comb core technology, I guess the riser is partly made of honeycombs, hopefully not the cereal.
> So now we have waffles and honey comb cereal. LOL


Hahaha you're so funny **rolling eyes** lol jk



Robinhooder3 said:


> It looks really similar to the z7 (besides, I would be willing to bet money that hoyt's tec risers are still stiffer


The Z7 has a grid lock riser which is no where near as light and the Z7 takes less machining to make the riser that way. and about the hoyt's riser. I wouldn't bet money on it if I were you lol




Ignition kid said:


> Ya that's how it always is, ya the Z7 may be Mathews best selling bow ever, but in 3 years or so, it will be outdated and everyone will go and buy next years latest and greatest whatever it may be that Mathews dishes out along with their new Monster, but not me, I extremely like my Z7, it may not be the best looking, but it sure does shoot good imho and I don't have the money to be buying a million bows at once and trading them in almost every year, I have things I NEED to get, like a vehicle since I can drive now and when I turn 16 I will want my own vehicle, and our church is having a mission trip next late summer so I need to save up for that, and what about when I am 18-20 years old and I move out of the house, and even get married, I can't be buying all kinds of things because I will have bills to pay and a job to do, and most importantly to me is that archery/bowhunting isn't everything. Ya, I really like to shoot bows and bowhunt, the best outdoor activity that I can think of, but it's not my number 1 priority, God and obeying God and serving Him with all of my everything is the most important to me, and if that means I have to hunt/fish/shoot less than so be it, but so far I haven't had to do any of that less, God is before anything in my life.


Amen, bro.
Even though I don't think God would want us to give up something that is so important to us, but anyways


----------



## N7709K

but the z7 has a stronger riser.. i'll say it again no one is gonna notice a pound or two difference in weight of a bow when you are hiking around, we're talking about the weight of a 20oz bottle of h2o, people wont hesitate to take water. 

if its a titanium riser it may be worth the price, but if its alu its not worth it even if i'm going on a safari.. just saying


----------



## outdoorsman3

N7709K said:


> but the z7 has a stronger riser.. i'll say it again no one is gonna notice a pound or two difference in weight of a bow when you are hiking around, we're talking about the weight of a 20oz bottle of h2o, people wont hesitate to take water.
> 
> if its a titanium riser it may be worth the price, but if its alu its not worth it even if i'm going on a safari.. just saying


very true, i mean why but a 2.100 dollar bow for a safari when hoyt makes the CRX in dangerous game series for under 1k, two thousand dollar bow better kill gut and butcher the deer for that price, i mean you can pay like half the safari with the money you save.


----------



## kegan

jaho said:


> A 30-30 is a really good round for deer my dad has been hunting with one his whole life and has never had a deer get away and all of the deer i have shot with it havent took a step.


Regardless of what _some_ folks like think today, alot of moose and bison were killed with .30-30's too:wink:!

My question is what all these special factors really do when the arrow set up is garbage? So far alot of people still use arrows that are way too light with poorly designed broadheads for big, and even really big, game?


----------



## texashoghunter

I talked to a matthews dealer about this bow and he won't be carrying it because it is a waste of money, the only thing different is that the brace height is a little different and the p[rice tag is too. It is for those people who have way to much money to spend and don't know much about archery.


----------



## Ignition kid

hey, when I was out in Colorado, a difference in the weight of a water bottle means ALOT, it sure ain't like walkign 200 yards to a treestand. Ya you may live in Alaska but to me when I was in Colorado kiking up mountains for miles all day, a bottle of water difference of weight made a difference. And I'd rather have that bottle of water in my pack than having some extra weight on my bow. Every ounce matters in those conditions.


N7709K said:


> but the z7 has a stronger riser.. i'll say it again no one is gonna notice a pound or two difference in weight of a bow when you are hiking around, we're talking about the weight of a 20oz bottle of h2o, people wont hesitate to take water.
> 
> if its a titanium riser it may be worth the price, but if its alu its not worth it even if i'm going on a safari.. just saying


----------



## Ignition kid

outdoorsman3 said:


> very true, i mean why but a 2.100 dollar bow for a safari when hoyt makes the CRX in dangerous game series for under 1k, two thousand dollar bow better kill gut and butcher the deer for that price, i mean you can pay like half the safari with the money you save.


like huntergal said, it takes them more machining process to make the cut-outs of the hineycomb riser, and especially the fact that they have that cutout in the cams as well.


----------



## N7709K

Clint, i've hiked mountains with more weight than i needed and you get sore after a while in know.. but a pound doesn't matter especially when you sling your bow. my rifle weighs more than my bow and i'll carry that with me all day any day, or even my shotgun.


----------



## Sighting In

Alright, I guess I'm getting in on this discussion. 

About the weight. Yah, when hiking around, you don't want to carry a lot of weight. I totally get that. But I have hiked Colorado too (spent a week there this summer hiking the Divide). I really couldn't tell a difference between one full and one empty bottle in my pack. A 20 oz bottle is about 1.25 lbs. If you look at most modern hunting bows, they are all about 4 lbs, plus or minus .3 or so. Now unless the Safari is 2.75 lbs, there really isn't going to be a huge noticeable difference in weight when hiking around. And actually, I seriously doubt that it will be under 4 lbs at all. Looking at the other Monster bows, none of them are under 4.3 anyways. So, if weight in your pack is why they did the honey comb design, then it failed in that aspect. 

Now, maybe it is just to have a lighter bow to shoot with? Okay, I might give you that one. It isn't all about hiking around with the thing, it has to perform well too. But, I don't know anybody who knows the actual specs. Therefore, none of us can really say that it is for lightness at all. Even if we did know the specs, weight doesn't really seem to be that big of a deal anywyas. What would you say are the top two hunting stabilizers out there right now? Doinker Dish and B-Stinger? Well most people are putting nearly a pound (a 14 oz weight is .874 lbs) of weight on the front of the bow. If people REALLY cared about having a light bow, this wouldn't be happening. But people are, so the only conclusion is that weight isn't all that important in the bow itself. If that is the case, then either the honeycomb design has no purpose or it is to make it stiffer. 

Alright, stiffness. I will believe that some riser cut-out designs are better than others. After watching a few of these videos (the riser deflection ones) I am convinced that some holes are more equal than others. 

http://www.limbsaver.com/2010/video_center/

Notice that the stiffer bow is the one with the triangle holes. That is because the triangle is the strongest geometric figure out there. With only 3 sides, there is no place for the corners to give once pressure is applied. That is good. So you say "Well a square is basically two triangles put together". Yes, it is. But it is also missing the side that would go down the middle of the square. With four sides, the corners can give and still be connected. To demonstrate, make an open 4-sided box out of paper, and squish it. It will bend down and flatten out. Triangles won't, and are therefore a more stiff shape for this application. So as far as I am concerned, the "grid lock" technology is a bust. Yah, it has lots of holes, and is slightly lighter than the rest of the Mathews bows, but if they really want it stiffer, go triangles in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, it is probably very stiff, but not as much as it could have been. 

"Well, this has honeycombs. That's obviously better". Well, actually, not so much. Does it make it lighter? Maybe. Again, we don't have the specs, so we can't say for sure. But, if you look at the shape, it is very good at compression. You can stack a bunch of weight on the open end of a honeycomb cell and it won't crush. However, a sideways force to the honeycomb cell, and it crumbles. Remember the thing about having more than 3 angels and it bends? Well this has 2 MORE angles. Therefore, it would make sense that this has a slightly less stiff design than even the squares.

Now I can't prove this. Until we have the actual specs of the bow, most of it is speculation anyways. Even then, stiffness really can't be proven easily. I would LOVE to see some high speeds of some bows with different cut-outs. But to be really scientific about it, we would need to have the only difference be the cut-outs-eg. same riser shape, limbs, everything, just different holes. Seeing as that won't happen any time soon, we really can't know for sure.

So with all of this in mind, I think the bow is a gimmick. I don't think it will be dramatically lighter, I don't believe that it will be any stiffer than anything else, and it sure won't be crazy fast either. So the only real reason to get it is to have a custom bow at a high poundage. If you want to spend that much on one, be my guest; I won't stop you. But a Maxxis will kill anything the Safari does for half the price.


----------



## huntergal111

actually, well first I do agree with the triangles being the strongest but only equilateral triangles, any other triangle would be just as weak as a square or whatever and also it has nothing to do with the number of sides, it's all in the angles. another thing, a square would not be made up of 2 equilateral triangles put together. if you were going to put two of any other triangles together that would make a diamond lol. ALSO a honeycomb is in fact very strong, again, because the angles are what matters and everything. in fact (I guess I like that word, since this is the second time I'm using it lol) the honeycomb which is a hexagon, is made up of 6 equilateral tessellated triangles = very strongness.
a honeycomb is made up of tessellated hexagons which are made of tessellated equilateral triangles, which is the shape that has the greatest structural integrity, therefore, the honeycomb is very strong.
That's why Mathews uses hexagons instead of (equilateral) triangles, even though the equilateral triangle is still THE strongest geometric shape, the honeycomb is nearly as strong but not as heavy as it would be with the triangles
it's kind of hard to explain I guess but Mathews knows what they are doing. and a lot of it has to do with the design too. 
plus if they used triangles instead of hexagons, they would in fact (there I go again) be making a heavier riser. because by grouping the 6 triangles together (making a hexagon  lol) they eliminate all the lines in between the triangles... and yea lol 
Matt McPherson is a physics whiz and everything he does is based on physics, including the kidney shaped holes in his guitars because that's what he found to be the best shape for that, so if he does something it's going to be right Matt isn't going to put a bow out there that has 'a weak riser' or whatever you guys think it is. He isn't going to make a bow that is half way there. It's all or nothing.

oh and j2luk. I don't usually sound this smart lol XD


----------



## Sighting In

First off, I never said that the riser was weak. If it was implied, I didn't mean that, and I apologize. I was saying that it really isn't as stiff as it would seam to be. 

Yes, equilateral triangles are the strongest, but it doesn't have to be them. Any triangle is very sturdy in any direction, no matter the angles. Yes, hexagons are, essentially, 6 triangles put together. But when you take out the middle bit, it takes away all of it's sideways compression strength. This is what I mean:

Take a flat honeycombed structure and lay it flat (parallel to a table). If you put a big weight on top of it, it will hold it well. Compression strength. If you have one end of the structure on the table and the other hanging off (so it is mostly off the table) and you hang a weight on the outer end, it will still hold pretty well. This is torsional strength. But, when you take both ends of the structure and pull them towards each other parallel to the table (simulating the forces of the limbs when drawn) it will not hold. The honey combs will crush and the thing will bend, just like that paper demonstration I mentioned in the first post. 

Basically, yes, honeycomb does work, and it is a strong design. However, it is not really implemented properly on this bow. If the cells were turned so the holes faced the archer, then it might be better in theory, but as it stands, it just looks pretty as far as I am concerned. Again, I am sure the bow shoots great. I am sure it will kill whatever you point it at. But the riser cut-outs, in my opinion, do not create enough of an advantage in either weight or stiffness to make it $1000 more. Seeing as those are the primary arguments for it, I don't think this will be in my hands the next time I go into the field.


----------



## Sighting In

Oh, and:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeycomb_structure


----------



## Rory/MO

So let me get this straight, all this arguing is about a bow that nobody knows the specs on?


----------



## Sighting In

Rory/MO said:


> So let me get this straight, all this arguing is about a bow that nobody knows the specs on?


Yah, pretty much. lol I wish I knew what they were. I wouldn't every buy a bow until I know them.

And it's not so much arguing as a friendly debate.


----------



## kturn52

maybe its just the mathews in me but i really love the idea of a new looking bow. that being said the matrix is pretty sweet too. has anybody ever looked at some of pse 's new bows? theyre pretty cool! also the martin bows for 2011. like the onza.


----------



## N7709K

adam is right, honeycombs are great when the weights is pushing down on the edges. as soon as it goes to pushing on a side it will collapse pretty easily compared to a square and alot easier than a triangle.

From what i have always learned triangles are the best because of how they distribute the force over the legs than the angle


----------



## huntergal111

but if you have an uneven triangle it's not going to hold up. if it's longer than it is tall it wont make a difference because the same amout of weight or whatever will be pushing on a shorter or weaker thing and it won't work.
but I'm all physiced out. all this thinking hurts haha. so whatever. (I can't say anything to get through guys skulls anyways but whatever. haha just kidding) ;P


----------



## Sighting In

huntergal111 said:


> but if you have an uneven triangle it's not going to hold up. if it's longer than it is tall it wont make a difference because the same amout of weight or whatever will be pushing on a shorter or weaker thing and it won't work.
> but I'm all physiced out. all this thinking hurts haha. so whatever. (I can't say anything to get through guys skulls anyways but whatever. haha just kidding) ;P


lol I guess the thing that we should take away from this is that:

1) The bow is clearly strong enough. It doesn't break and crush when you draw it back, so the honeycombs do the job well enough.

2) Again, all of this is just theory and speculation until we get our hands on it to play with. It doesn't look like that will happen any time soon, so all of this really doesn't matter much anyway.


----------



## N7709K

mathews catalog says each is custom so that could be why no spec


----------



## huntergal111

Sighting In said:


> lol I guess the thing that we should take away from this is that:
> 
> 1) The bow is clearly strong enough. It doesn't break and crush when you draw it back, so the honeycombs do the job well enough.
> 
> 2) Again, all of this is just theory and speculation until we get our hands on it to play with. It doesn't look like that will happen any time soon, so all of this really doesn't matter much anyway.


Lol yea. pretty much hahaha. and saying too, don't judge a book by it's cover so if none of us have had our hands on it or anything then don't diss it lol. but yea. and you are right. with 70-85 lb limbs I don't think a lot of people are going to be getting it. especially shops haha. were only getting them via special order because of the price tag. I mean why get something in that's that expensive and have it sitting on the shelf. but I still think it would be cool to play with it a little. I'd have to back it way down to 70 though lol


----------



## MAbowhunter11

i talked to my mathews dealer about it and he said the reason its going to be so expensive is for 1 main reason. EACH safari bow will be custom made for the buyer.


----------



## MAbowhunter11

and also the msrp is only the the price WITHOUT tax and all that. so for example i live in massachusetts there is a 5 percent tax on all hunting and fishing stuff plus sales tax so when is all said in done your looking at a 3000 dollar bow.


----------



## Sighting In

So it is custom. Does that mean that if I really want one, they will make it at 38" ata with a 6" bh if I ask? How custom can you make it? Is there a range of actual specs (ata, ibo, bh, etc.) that it follows, or can you just ask for how big you want it and they will do it for you?


----------



## MAbowhunter11

Sighting In said:


> So it is custom. Does that mean that if I really want one, they will make it at 38" ata with a 6" bh if I ask? How custom can you make it? Is there a range of actual specs (ata, ibo, bh, etc.) that it follows, or can you just ask for how big you want it and they will do it for you?


 im not sure i was just hearing it from my dealer and also reading it on there web site. im sure that there is a range of specs that you can prolly go by.


----------



## redhouse2

You guys are starting to hit the nail on the head. The web site states that there will be limited amounts made, which is the way the last safari custom was. I have one of the old safari customs, and it's the best bow I've ever owned. When I got mine close to 10 years ago, the msrp was $1,200 and that's when most bows had a price of around $600! You guys are talking about rifles and I would say the average deer hunter pays $500 for a rifle. The average guy going on safari probably drops $1,800 on a 375 H&H (and you don't see a lot of those at your local gun shop)! My safari custom is a 100 lb. draw weight. I would say this bow is a really heavy draw, really fast bow that is manegable. I know it is not necessary, but I enjoy shooting a heavy draw bow. I have other mathews bows also and I'm really interested in this new safari. I've been waiting on it since my current one was (what did you guys say? 3 years) 3years old! Just my opinion.


----------



## outdoorsman3

redhouse2 said:


> You guys are starting to hit the nail on the head. The web site states that there will be limited amounts made, which is the way the last safari custom was. I have one of the old safari customs, and it's the best bow I've ever owned. When I got mine close to 10 years ago, the msrp was $1,200 and that's when most bows had a price of around $600! You guys are talking about rifles and I would say the average deer hunter pays $500 for a rifle. The average guy going on safari probably drops $1,800 on a 375 H&H (and you don't see a lot of those at your local gun shop)! My safari custom is a 100 lb. draw weight. I would say this bow is a really heavy draw, really fast bow that is manegable. I know it is not necessary, but I enjoy shooting a heavy draw bow. I have other mathews bows also and I'm really interested in this new safari. I've been waiting on it since my current one was (what did you guys say? 3 years) 3years old! Just my opinion.


dang haha, how much fps and ke do you normally get with 100lbs??


----------



## Ignition kid

outdoorsman3 said:


> dang haha, how much fps and ke do you normally get with 100lbs??


ya that's what I want to know!


----------



## redhouse2

I get about a 100 ft/lbs of energy out of it on 100 lbs. That's coming from a bow with an 8" BH and 40" axle to axle. I shoot a 30" 300 spline full metal jacket out of it, and it is just barely 500 grains. The spline is still a little light. I normaly shoot the bow around 90 lb. draw though. I've been thinking about getting some of the fmj dangerous game arrows to shoot through it. I know everyone will say that you don't need that kind of draw weight because i have a 80lb black max that will produce some high numbers also and I'm sure the monster is unbelievable. You guys have me curious now and I will do some testing and see what kind of numbers I can get out of it and let you know. I haven't done that for a while.


----------



## Ignition kid

ya if it's no problem, it's just out of curiosity. But man is that alot of KE!


redhouse2 said:


> I get about a 100 ft/lbs of energy out of it on 100 lbs. That's coming from a bow with an 8" BH and 40" axle to axle. I shoot a 30" 300 spline full metal jacket out of it, and it is just barely 500 grains. The spline is still a little light. I normaly shoot the bow around 90 lb. draw though. I've been thinking about getting some of the fmj dangerous game arrows to shoot through it. I know everyone will say that you don't need that kind of draw weight because i have a 80lb black max that will produce some high numbers also and I'm sure the monster is unbelievable. You guys have me curious now and I will do some testing and see what kind of numbers I can get out of it and let you know. I haven't done that for a while.


----------



## MR6 or MR5

Well to me, I would rather my bow look like a waffle iron than a supersized pretzels on steroids....


----------

